# Post your funniest wresting .GIFs



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Only a Goldberg mark would find that funny. Seriously, that's not funny. At all. No comedy whatsoever.

Someone post the .gif of HBK sucking a dick. That's comedic.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

soxfan93 said:


> Only a Goldberg mark would find that funny. Seriously, that's not funny. At all. No comedy whatsoever.
> 
> Someone post the .gif of HBK sucking a dick. That's comedic.


Here ya go:










And your blowjob bonus for the evening:


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

soxfan93 said:


> Only a Goldberg mark would find that funny. Seriously, that's not funny. At all. No comedy whatsoever.
> 
> Someone post the .gif of HBK sucking a dick. That's comedic.


Its the rock that makes its funny, hes all running his mouth yip yapping head snapping then BOOM lol 



adrian_zombo said:


> And your blowjob bonus for the evening:


Holy fuck that made me LOL


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

To preface this one, keep in mind that there is a human being inside the little blue costume:


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> To preface this one, keep in mind that there is a human being inside the little blue costume:


LOLOL. I hope this thread works out.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HullKogan said:


>


LOL, only flair.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

:lmao at the Vince ones.Pure comedy gold.


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> :lmao at the Vince ones.Pure comedy gold.


Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

That Great Khali one is amazing, never seen that! :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's more, WTF! then 'haha'.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I came to post these gifs.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That Flair one is fucking funny


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

D17 said:


> It's more, WTF! then 'haha'.


Is that taker?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

(credit goes to kleptomaniac)

















(vaguely related, real life canadian destroyer)


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

D17 said:


> It's more, WTF! then 'haha'.


CONGRATULATIONS . That is my favourite post that ive ever seen on this or any forum . I know how much that will mean to you


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Is that taker?


Yep. At a houseshow in Germany.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> To preface this one, keep in mind that there is a human being inside the little blue costume:


I salute you sir


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

If you look at them from top to bottom, they tell a story!

8*D


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Protomanv2 (Apr 26, 2011)

shawn doing the BJ one..oh how my eyes burn


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

jm99 said:


>


I fucking love that one lol , seeing ray in the background shitting himself


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Death Finger said:


>


Didn't somebody sorta do that last night?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

- not funny but its amazing :lmao


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> - not funny but its amazing :lmao


Thats fucking incredible. omg, to the point that it actualy did make me LOL. they should do that with Cara


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

senthos said:


> Thats fucking incredible. omg, to the point that it actualy did make me LOL. they should do that with Cara


fpalm Sin Cara is slightly above the "midget" cutoff.


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

soxfan93 said:


> fpalm Sin Cara is slightly above the "midget" cutoff.


Lmfao. Then get someone stronger to boost him, put him in a tag team match with big show, then he'l fuckin' fly lol.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

senthos said:


> Lmfao. Then get someone stronger to boost him, put him in a tag team match with big show, then he'l fuckin' fly lol.


I have concluded that you spend your time on this forum as high as a fucking kite.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

soxfan93 said:


> I have concluded that you spend your time on this forum as high as a fucking kite.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


nah, im just a really unserious kind of guy. I don't think i would be able to write anything that makes sence on the forum if i was baked


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

senthos said:


> nah, im just a really unserious kind of guy. I don't think i would be able to write anything that makes sence on the forum if i was baked


you realise Goldberg is never coming back rite?


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

coopieroLCFC said:


> you realise Goldberg is never coming back rite?


:'( whaaa?

Thats funni, thats a funni joke right there.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

senthos said:


> :'( whaaa?
> 
> Thats funni, thats a funni joke right there.


I aims to please(Y)


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

coopieroLCFC said:


> you realise Goldberg is never coming back rite?


We'll see.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

my sig always cracks me up.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone got The Rock one where he goes the People's Elbow and Undertaker gets up?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

A few from me!







]


----------



## -Ruben- (Apr 25, 2011)

HullKogan said:


>


is that Christian? :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

From last night's draft:


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

-Ruben- said:


> is that Christian? :lmao


lol yeah but i think its more steiners fault


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


I just noticed that Ricardo was doing the boom.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahaaaaa


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


Cena:lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

tommo010 said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> I just noticed that Ricardo was doing the boom.


:lmao yeah, I really don't understand why heels cheer the acquisition of faces on their show at these drafts, but hey, whatever.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, that draft room last night was brilliant. And they're just building the whole brand vs. brand thing, similar to Bragging Rights. Raw and Smackdown pride.


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


[email protected] Show


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> :lmao yeah, I really don't understand why heels cheer the acquisition of faces on their show at these drafts, but hey, whatever.


I think it's sorta like Bragging Rights, you don't really care who's with you, as long as your brand is better.


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

this one is definitly the winner


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

senthos said:


> this one is definitly the winner


FOR FUCK SAKE I CAME HERE TO POST THIS! :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


Lol at Drew even getting carried away by the room reaction :lmao


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


Sigged!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i just noticed trent barreta is on the top left hand corner doing a windmill


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

senthos said:


> [email protected] Show


yeah he lookes mentally handicapped


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


Hahaha, this is the funniest thing I've seen in ages.

Cena and Show look ridiculous and lol at Del Rio in the background.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i just noticed trent barreta is on the top left hand corner doing a windmill


:lmao

I wondered who that was couldn't tell and big lol to him not doing the hand slap, but doing a windmill?!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


:lmao What's the deal with Hawkins suddenly feeling self-conscious?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> :lmao What's the deal with Hawkins suddenly feeling self-conscious?


inside joke maybe?

the way he looked around it was like he was expecting something else, like maybe he was gonna do it only ... i know he's travel buddies with kofi


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


God I love Ricardo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


Man you gotta love cena, you just can't stay mad at him lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pezley said:


>


I knew you'd post a couple from your endless Miz/Riley collection.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


best gif here


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Samee said:


> I knew you'd post a couple from your endless Miz/Riley collection.


Haha, yeah, but of course. Only the amusing ones, though, this is of course for funny gifs.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

checkcola said:


>


And he has a "We Hate Cena" shirt :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> And he has a "We Hate Cena" shirt :lmao


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

HullKogan said:


>


That's a great flair flop but soooooooooo over the top!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AlbertWesker said:


> God I love Ricardo


Best gif ive ever seen on here lmao. I didnt even see this last night.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

punx06 said:


>


lol angle


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

punx06 said:


>


Is that Tyler Black/Seth Rollins on the ring apron?

:lmao at Chuck Taylor just moving out of the way


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


>


LOL YOU DIDN'T!


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dylanlip said:


>


Me and my mom were watching this match on PPV, and while I was dieing of laughter at how Shawn was selling hogans moves, my mom was like this the whole time fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HullKogan said:


>


Flair is the fuckin man, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Flair is the fuckin man, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


yeah that was some funny shit lol


----------



## Dagobogin (Apr 27, 2011)

MOAR FLAIR


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


God Dayumm 

im crying cause of Cena zehaah :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

VegaQB said:


> God Dayumm
> 
> im crying cause of Cena zehaah :lmao


That one guy in the upper left corner when it goes fully left windmilling his arms is funnier.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## csmart1 (Apr 27, 2011)

man cena doing the kofi hand thing is probably one of the funniest things that I have seen


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hahaha Big show in the Kofi gif.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Show & Cena in Kofi gif = I spit my coffee out.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not really funny cause I marked for TBK, but yeah it's kinda funny


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

From another board
Not a gif but...








and no it's not funny because of the Melina/Morrison situation to me it's more funny because of...the Rock clones. How many times can you spot him?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

eyebrowmorroco said:


>


Oh my God... Who's the girl in that Tommy Dreamer gif?!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh my God... Who's the girl in that Tommy Dreamer gif?!


That's a great question, come on people get on it and get us an answer.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

z:


NateTahGreat said:


> That one guy in the upper left corner when it goes fully left windmilling his arms is funnier.


Curt Hawkins going "YEEEEAAAHHHHHH" then looks around and stopping like he just realised he was over excited is funnier......


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh my God... Who's the girl in that Tommy Dreamer gif?!


It's Beulah


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

dele said:


>


Misawa never was a big kids fan :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HullKogan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> *@All the Ric Flair gifs of him falling. *


I have one thing to say. 

*Ric Flair used Splash. 

It was Super Effective*


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Spinferno said:


>


:lmao


----------



## nazzar (May 10, 2005)

Malachristo said:


> It's Beulah


Looks like Francine to me.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

KOTR Angle vs Shane O Mac


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


This wins, Ricardo and Cena killed me


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I love how Brodus just sits there looking all  while the rest of the room looks like they just saw boob for the first ever time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread is pure epicness.


----------



## amnesiack (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

Funny thread.

What was Tommy Dreamer doing to that girl :shocked:


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> This wins, Ricardo and Cena killed me


Can someone please find the youtube clip of this?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

tommo010 said:


>


fucking dead at this

:lmao


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

^ Best move ever.


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

amnesiack said:


>


Lulz, Human Tornado and Sydal.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

tommo010 said:


>



Omg i can't stop laughing at that one!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


>


Noob Saibot wins. Friendship. Friendship? Again?


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

I dont have one, im just making sure this thread stays bold and up on page1, as its one of the best!!


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

tommo010 said:


>


Holy crap, I agree with the others here, this was hilarious. Thank you for that laughter!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

floyd2386 said:


> Noob Saibot wins. Friendship. Friendship? Again?


Well played, sir.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lmao Punk is considering it


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Im a fan of these rather tasteless beauties.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's draft:


 Still haven't got tired of watching this haha


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty much any gif with Steph has got funny written all over it



















cant see the second one lasting long.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

sayne said:


> Im a fan of these rather tasteless beauties.


LMAO. Macho Man fucking Stephanie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> GIFSoup


Awww horsepoop. I came in here JUST to post this, I was going through my PhotoBucket account that I haven't used in God knows how long and saw it. Oh well, I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> :lmao Punk is considering it


Considering it? Knowing Punk, he had it


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

bkfestivus said:


> Still haven't got tired of watching this haha


I'm so proud that this post is still going strong


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

COLIN DELANEY!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

bkfestivus said:


> Still haven't got tired of watching this haha


Who's the blonde guy behind JTG?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This one isn't funny, but i don't think anyone will complain about it.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


>


:lmao

"You spilled my soda"

Best reasons for a feud to start ever just for how silly it is. If guys can fight over shampoo ads and hot coffee then there is hope.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


>


MEOW!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> This one isn't funny, but i don't think anyone will complain about it.


No, I certainly will not.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Watch CM Punk for this one


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone have the gif/video or Vince dancing like Teddy Long? That was hilarious.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Best Thread Eva!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone have the one where vince and Dude Love are dancing on the stage to end Raw. Thats one of my favorites. If I remember right, Austin was having a hard time keeping a straight face in the ring


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just curious is there something I'm missing for making a sig on my profile I really wanted to make this gif








my sig but it won't show.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

senthos said:


>


Tell me what's the funny part about this?


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

lou76 said:


> Does anyone have the one where vince and Dude Love are dancing on the stage to end Raw. Thats one of my favorites. If I remember right, Austin was having a hard time keeping a straight face in the ring



yea that was great looking for it now


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Tell me what's the funny part about this?


Guy selling the spear like he got shot. That combined with how epic the spear was.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Schutzy86 said:


>


:lmao

This gif is full of such epic win it kinda makes you miss Batista a little


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Just curious is there something I'm missing for making a sig on my profile I really wanted to make this gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a premium account, if u want a sig


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

lou76 said:


> Does anyone have the one where vince and Dude Love are dancing on the stage to end Raw. Thats one of my favorites. If I remember right, Austin was having a hard time keeping a straight face in the ring


Here you go my good man. Just made it now.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Spinferno said:


> Here you go my good man. Just made it now.


Vince honestly looked like he was having the time of his life throughout the entire attitude era.

He must miss it. His character was epic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, age does catch up to a person, and its time for him to settle down and just handle business. He was epic though, and made things a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> This gif is full of such epic win it kinda makes you miss Batista a little


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

TLC said:


>


all i can say is....DAMN BETH!!!


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Great Thread. Nuff' Said.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Tell me what's the funny part about this?


Big Show watching for a second and then going back to being injured.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Schutzy86 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao Best one yet!


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread rules!!!


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Malachristo said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


>



I'm a big fan of HHH but I nearly came out of my chair watching this.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

HullKogan said:


>


This one is gold!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

this ones not a gif but its too good not to post


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Schutzy86 said:


>


FTW, I crying laughing when he pop's at the end, loooooooool.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HullKogan said:


>


Woo!
Only Flair... Only Flair...


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just love wrestling humor too much


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm a big fan of HHH but I nearly came out of my chair watching this.













the joke takes a bit


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That last Triple H gift is epic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Schutzy86 said:


> the joke takes a bit


We need a Cena and a Orton one of that:lmao


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Schutzy86 said:


> the joke takes a bit


That is a fucking win right here. 

Who created that? I seriously want that as my avator.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at Trips gif. I like it.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

The Triple H one has to be my favorite.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The King of Blaze said:


> That is a fucking win right here.
> 
> Who created that? I seriously want that as my avator.


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Zak Warner (Sep 29, 2006)

Dazro X said:


>




Thread. Over.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Pezley said:


> Ask and you shall receive.


Rep coming your way buddy. Thanks alot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry the pic is so big, but if anybody has seen a mud hole stomping better then this, please let me know.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The King of Blaze said:


> Rep coming your way buddy. Thanks alot.


No prob. Just be glad I don't hold it against somebody when they like MVP.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

will94 said:


>


:lmao :lmao

This cracks me up. "I thought it was a gun!"


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

this thread needs more dx gifs


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> this thread needs more dx gifs


Agreed.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Shingo said:


>


lmao which one is Ziggler?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

how do u post gifs on this forum? please help, i have a bunch


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

GIFSoup

 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> lmao which one is Ziggler?


The one on the far right.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

wildx213 said:


>


This is my favorite.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

From last night's Raw:


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> From last night's Raw:


I told my mom as this was happening--"Yep, that'll be on funniest wrestling gifs shortly!" Heheh


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Vickie_is_Mothra said:


> I told my mom as this was happening--"Yep, that'll be on funniest wrestling gifs shortly!" Heheh


haha you called it! Here's two others that made me laugh, I don't even know why:


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

adrian_zombo said:


>


LMAO, that Randy one is hysterical. I remember losing my shit when it happened.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


>


This is the best thing I've ever seen. Look at the parrot! Look at Koko's dancing! I could watch this all day long.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

What ever happened to Nolo King?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

King BOOKER!










this one is very funny foley and funk


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


>


Orton looks like he's just shit himself lmao.


----------



## jeebusmcc (Mar 27, 2005)

ortons facials are always hilariously over the top, but that one is the best.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah Regal you glorious bastard...


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Viper !


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Been looking for a thread to slam with that last one, guess this will have to do.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Ah Regal you glorious bastard...


My God! jajaja, it's Very Funny


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> GIFSoup


Does anyone know what this was from? I only started watching wrestling in 2009 but I remember vividly years back seeing a short clip of either RAW or SD, and I think it was from that same episode.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Underscore said:


> Does anyone know what this was from? I only started watching wrestling in 2009 but I remember vividly years back seeing a short clip of either RAW or SD, and I think it was from that same episode.


this was back in 2006 when vince kicked DX out of the building so they had a BBQ outside!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It was from a July 2006 Raw i think when DX were kicked out so held a party outside


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I lold so hard it's ridiculous.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Grubbs89 said:


>


lmao, poor little guy


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1035357/dx-i-just-kicked-stan.html




LOL. I have seen a shorter clip of that that ends at "I just kicked STAN", but does anyone have a youtube clip of the longer one there? I've never seen the last two kicks lol

edit: Never mind, found one. The audio is in sync and it is more than 10 FPS, too! Super luck.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Schutzy86 said:


>


Most are great, but god damn this one is my fav for now, :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Who has the better celebratory jump?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

adrian_zombo said:


> Who has the better celebratory jump?


Orton does! LOL


----------



## True4031 (Dec 23, 2010)

lol, whats the deal with these jumps all of the sudden? I would expect it from Cena, definitely NOT from "the viper" Orton lol. but he is like a mega face now...just a matter of time before hes kissin babies


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief (Sep 22, 2009)

This is the best thread I've ever seen lol


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Ross McTURTLE said:


> What ever happened to Nolo King?


I agree, where is that crazy .....? He was too damn funny.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

adrian_zombo said:


>


Orton with shades of "El Guapo" Bas Rutten.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

mistaroo said:


> Orton with shades of "El Guapo" Bas Rutten.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Little Jimmy!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Who has the better celebratory jump?


No contest Orton gets better height and an impressive split Cena's is a crappy jump thats not impressive:no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

adrian_zombo said:


>


I love how Christian's just sort of looking at him like "what... what the fuck?"


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

this thread is the bomb.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

> I can proudly say that i am firmly on CM God's dick, and i think of it as an honor to be metaphorically on his dick. If CM Punk had two dicks, i would find a way to split roast between them.


Are you a female? Holy Crap!


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

Moonlight said:


> Are you a female? Holy Crap!


No, im just a little CM-Curious.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

adrian_zombo said:


> Who has the better celebratory jump?


This could be a botchamania ending if done right, all these guys doing celebrations and shit in a spirit squad spoof

Cena, Orton, Kozlov (in his dance off), Cole, Ziggler (as nicky and Dolph) and more, with the inevitable "fuck" at the end


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eckks (Jun 24, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> :lmao at the Vince ones.Pure comedy gold.


Oh god the Vince ones are priceless!


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Underscore said:


> Does anyone know what this was from? I only started watching wrestling in 2009 but I remember vividly years back seeing a short clip of either RAW or SD, and I think it was from that same episode.


July 3rd Raw in 2006. DX got banned from Raw so they had a 4th of July BBQ outside the arena


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao watch santino....quality


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't know if this has already been posted, but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao :lmao watch santino....quality


santino is the best in the world at selling stunners...and im being serious.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Success said:


> santino is the best in the world at selling stunners...and im being serious.


no Rock was


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> no Rock was


okay the rock was the best, but santino was the best*ER*


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone got the .gif from RAW a few nights back with everyone gathered in the back watching on the screen and Evan Bourne just randomly turning round with that massive cheesy grin on his face?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Anyone got the .gif from RAW a few nights back with everyone gathered in the back watching on the screen and Evan Bourne just randomly turning round with that massive cheesy grin on his face?


yeah this










and a bonus lol


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> no Rock was


no. Rock over sold it and made it look stupid by flipping over. Scott Hall sold it the best. watch the WM match with austin. Picture perfect.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Grubbs89 said:


> yeah this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glorious...


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

tommo010 said:


>


I wish someone would add some cartoon sound to this.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

wow randy orton is fucking hilarious just looking at all his moments he's like a comedic genius without knowing it in the ring


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

lou76 said:


> no. Rock over sold it and made it look stupid by flipping over. Scott Hall sold it the best. watch the WM match with austin. Picture perfect.


 Hall sold it amazingly. He made it look it hurt, like it was a HUGE move, but it was never over the top or cartoonish. That stunner was a great finish to the match.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

This begs for a caption.









"Leave my wife out of this, she's sweet and innocent."


----------

